# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Pics From Around My Homestead. . . .

## Nativedude

I've had a lot of requests from members to post some pics from where I live.

While I'll not give away my exact or even approximate locale, I am posting some summer and winter pics.

Here they are:

Trail to My Cabin (About 4 Miles To Cabin)

Local Pond & Beaver Dam

Looking S.W. From The Knoll Behind My Cabin

Coming To The Beach In Front Of My Cabin

Ahhh Winter. . . .I Love It!

More Winter

Just Before Sunset

So, there you have it. Some summer and winter pics.

Please don't drool on your monitor, you might get shocked!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## huntermj

Loooks like marone bells colorado

----------


## crashdive123

Great pics.  Thanks for letting us have a look.

----------


## BENESSE

My blood pressure went visibly down as I looked at those pictures.
You've got yourself a real nice place nativedude.

----------


## Born2Late

You are blessed to be able to wake up every morning to such a sight.Count your blessings while we suffer in smoke and dust.

----------


## RangerXanatos

I just love the picture of your beach.

----------


## hunter63

Just fantastic pic's thanks, gives hope to those that want something better.
I can't complain myself, and I do enjoy see the results of the lucky ones.

----------


## Rick

Pictures just don't do it justice. The sheer scale of Alaska has to be experienced. You just can not capture the scale in pictures. Very nice, ND. You are a blessed man.

----------


## Camp10

Absolutely wonderful!  Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Pal334

_"Please don't drool on your monitor, you might get shocked!"_

Too late :Crying:  :Bawling:  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:  :Drool:

----------


## Scratch

very nice.  Beautiful!

----------


## Chris

Very nice, I'm jealous.

----------


## aflineman

Very nice. One day I will have another place similar to that. I don't regret selling mine, as it gave me a few more years with my Grandparents (health issues), but I do miss it.

----------


## DOGMAN

awesome...thanks for sharing.

----------


## Trabitha

Absolutely stunning.  :Smile:   You are so very lucky!

----------


## trax

You know, nativedude, there have been so many acts of selfless kindness on this forum lately, that I think it's my turn. My poor poor friend, the isolation must be killing you, driving you mad at the very least. Let me just make this small sacrifice for friendship's sake. You just send me an address and I will come and take that horrible property off your hands so that you can get back to civilization. I know people, don't applaud me, I'm just trying to help out a friend here....

----------


## hunter63

trax, what a guy!

----------


## trax

> trax, what a guy!


what can I say? Just trying to help a brother out

----------


## crashdive123

If'n that works - you're gettin company.

----------


## Nativedude

> trax wrote: *"You know, nativedude, there have been so many acts of selfless kindness on this forum lately, that I think it's my turn. My poor poor friend, the isolation must be killing you, driving you mad at the very least. Let me just make this small sacrifice for friendship's sake. You just send me an address and I will come and take that horrible property off your hands so that you can get back to civilization. I know people, don't applaud me, I'm just trying to help out a friend here...."*


You know Trax, I really appreciate your offer. You really lookout for the other members on the forums. But since when did you turn into a 5'6" - 5'9" Blonde woman whom wants to live in the remote wilderness?  :Lol: 

I will however add you to the long list of people whom want me to bequeath my homestead. . . .Will that work?

----------


## hunter63

ND, Is that a window on the peak of the TP?

----------


## trax

> You know Trax, I really appreciate your offer. You really lookout for the other members on the forums. *But since when did you turn into a 5'6" - 5'9" Blonde woman whom wants to live in the remote wilderness? :l*ol: I will however add you to the long list of people whom want me to bequeath my homestead. . . .Will that work?


I dunno, will it get me that homestead? :Blushing: 

oh yeah, and is 6'3" ok?

----------


## Rick

Go ahead and put me on the list, too. I'm taller than 5' 4" but I will wear a blond wig if it gets me that property. Did I mention my thong?

----------


## trax

Yeah, show him the thong Rick (in a PM, please) that oughta up my chances of getting the place.

----------


## Rick

Maybe not. He's been out there a long time, you know.

----------


## trax

...eewwwww.....

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah - if'n he likes it, that might be good to know before any others venture out there.

----------


## Nativedude

I know there are those that would love to have my place, but burning out my retinas with thong pictures ain't gonna do it. I can find my way around blind or blindfolded!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

And, I may have been out here a long time, but a blonde wig ain't gonna do it either! Y'all are just a bunch of posers I tell ya!  :clap:   :Sneaky2:   :clap:   :Sneaky2:   :clap:   :Sneaky2: 

Caution: Be VERY AFRAID!!!! It makes me wonder about Trax tagline under his name. _"Somewhere behind you in the dark"_  :Creepy:   :Creepy: 

Yes Hunter, it is a window flap in the top of the tipi.

----------


## Rick

Thong. Blond wig. Well, there's two off the list. Shame too, 'cause that thong shows off my best asset.

----------


## hunter63

ND, tell me that is dosen't have a screen.............

----------


## BENESSE

> Thong. Blond wig. Well, there's two off the list. *Shame too, 'cause that thong shows off my best ****et.


Good to know!

----------


## trax

> I,,,,,,, It makes me wonder about Trax tagline under his name. _"Somewhere behind you in the dark"_  ....
> 
> .


Oh you're safe (for now) :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Mtnman Mike

Nice pics Nativedude and you mention a cabin so it would also be great to see at least one pic of your cabin. 

  No matter how fancy or crude looking it may be I am sure it is better than my underground cabin/bunker as I have shown in a pic thread that is still around somewhere.   And here is one pic of my bunker showing the rock wall on the left, plywood covered window, camo shed on right, concrete & log roof and stovepipe with a dead tree on top for camo >


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



And here is the link to the pic thread of my mtn retreat just in case some have not seen it yet >   

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=9812


Always nice to see pics of what people do regarding survival, camping or even their lifestyle...

----------


## BENESSE

> Oh you're safe (for now)


Ndude, I'd still keep my ears open.

----------


## Nativedude

> hunter63 wrote: *"ND, tell me that is dosen't have a screen............."*


No Hunter, no screen. Kind of like a moon roof.




> BENESSE wrote: *"Ndude, I'd still keep my ears open."*


Oh I intend to keep my ears and eyes open. . .WIDE OPEN!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I've decided that this summer, I'm going to build an earth shelter.

I have 2 options and not yet sure which one I'll do.

*Option 1:* Is to build into the side of a hill where there's a vacant bear den which gives me a great head start. The den is a former winter haunt of a 500# sow grizzly and her 2 - 200# cubs. It is as big as an average size living room.

*Option 2:* Is to put a log front on a nearby cave that I stay in sometimes (just for the fun of it). The cave is good, except for the fact that there is no way to get natural light inside but from the front opening (the cave faces south). No other way to use passive solar for lighting.

I'm considering using the cave as a cache for my supplies (it's not too far from where the old bear den is located). I won't start until mid to late June on building. Once I have the earth shelter completed, I am going to dis-assemble the cabin and use it for firewood.

----------


## Rick

Could you reconstruct the cabin onto the front of the earth shelter? Or keep the cabin for storage? I don't how far the two are from each other.

----------


## Mtnman Mike

> I've decided that this summer, I'm going to build an earth shelter.
> 
> I have 2 options and not yet sure which one I'll do.
> 
> *Option 1:* Is to build into the side of a hill where there's a vacant bear den which gives me a great head start. The den is a former winter haunt of a 500# sow grizzly and her 2 - 200# cubs. It is as big as an average size living room.
> 
> *Option 2:* Is to put a log front on a nearby cave that I stay in sometimes (just for the fun of it). The cave is good, except for the fact that there is no way to get natural light inside but from the front opening (the cave faces south). No other way to use passive solar for lighting.
> 
> I'm considering using the cave as a cache for my supplies (it's not too far from where the old bear den is located). I won't start until mid to late June on building. Once I have the earth shelter completed, I am going to dis-assemble the cabin and use it for firewood.


I would go with Option 1 mainly because that is what I did, although I didn't have a bear to do most of my digging.   But I suppose the grizz won't come back to take over your digs once you build a nice earth cabin?     

And with digging into a hillside you can dig further in and expand whenever you feel like it.    With a cave probably would be much harder if not impossible if that cave is solid rock.

If you take some pics during your building process and post them would be nice and maybe help and inspire some others to do something similar someday.    :Thumbup:

----------


## Nativedude

> Rick wrote: *"Could you reconstruct the cabin onto the front of the earth shelter? Or keep the cabin for storage? I don't how far the two are from each other."*


I am going to continue to live in my cabin while I build my new digs (pun intended  :Online2long: ). And I don't want to keep the cabin nor use it for a cache. It's time for a change. The cave is a perfect spot for my cache. I will use some of my cabin logs for the front of the cave (to keep critters out).

I've been thinking about doing this for the last 2 years. This winter I decided this summer is the time to do it!

I have some logs already cut. They've been drying for the last 2 years, so now they're ready to use.

I am going to re-use the rocks from my current fireplace for my new earth shelter fireplace.




> Mtnman Mike wrote: *"I would go with Option 1 mainly because that is what I did, although I didn't have a bear to do most of my digging. But I suppose the grizz won't come back to take over your digs once you build a nice earth cabin?
> 
> And with digging into a hillside you can dig further in and expand whenever you feel like it. With a cave probably would be much harder if not impossible if that cave is solid rock."*


The cave is solid rock, no digging there. I do have to dig the old den out to make deep enough for me to stand up in. It is about 4' now, so I have about 3' of digging to do, and I am going to dig about another 5 or 6 foot back to make it a little roomier. I have decided that I will use the timber from my current cabin for shoring/partitions in the earth shelter.

----------


## crashdive123

Nativedude - I'd love to see pictures of your cabin and how you have it set up.  Your drying racks, home made fridge, etc.  Since you're a over 200 miles away from others security shouldn't be a concern.  I think we could all learn a lot seeing how you have things set up.  You know - that picture / thousand word thing.  Thanks in advance for posting them.

----------


## klkak

My house is pretty small.  My living room is 13' x 17'.  I wanna see pic's of a bear den that is the size of a living room.

----------


## DOGMAN

I'd love to see those pics as well.

----------


## klkak

Bumping this up so's it's readily available if ND decides to come back!

----------


## ChudaJohn

> I've had a lot of requests from members to post some pics from where I live.
> 
> While I'll not give away my exact or even approximate locale, I am posting some summer and winter pics.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> Trail to My Cabin (About 4 Miles To Cabin)
> 
> Local Pond & Beaver Dam
> ...


I just joined up and for some reason, I can't see your PICS.

----------


## crashdive123

They were not his pictures.  It has been proven to be less than honest about his experiences.

When you get a chance, stop on by the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## ChudaJohn

> They were not his pictures.  It has been proven to be less than honest about his experiences.
> 
> When you get a chance, stop on by the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.


So, pretty much what he has said isn't true?

----------


## Rick

Not as far as where he lives. Native dude has falsified just about everything about himself. He offers up some good information but can't seem to keep the truth straight.

----------


## crashdive123

And since he has been "outed" he has decided to remove his photos from his photobucket account.

----------


## Sourdough

> So, pretty much what he has said isn't true?




Are you really on LAKE CLARK..........????????? I lived on Keyes Point back in the 80's, and had the first building on Keyes Point. If you are on Lake Clark, you know all you need to know about homesteading. By the way how is the ice fishing............And Welcome to the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Are you really on LAKE CLARK..........????????? I lived on Keyes Point back in the 80's, and had the first building on Keyes Point. If you are on Lake Ckark, you know all you need to know about homesteading. By the way how is the ice fishing............And Welcome to the forum.


Sourdough, that's only about a hundred air-miles from you.  About 140 miles closer than Nativedude could possibly be, wherever he is....... :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Near Detroit last I checked.

----------


## ChudaJohn

> Are you really on LAKE CLARK..........????????? I lived on Keyes Point back in the 80's, and had the first building on Keyes Point. If you are on Lake Ckark, you know all you need to know about homesteading. By the way how is the ice fishing............And Welcome to the forum.


I am close to Nondalton. The ice fishing is great but, the winter is terrible. We had hardly any snow this winter. All travel is by 4wheeler. It's been pretty cold except for the past two weeks. This winter I had to go out and chip my water hole open just about every day.

----------


## doug1980

I'm on a little Island in the Pacific where I live off of Beer and peanuts while laying on the beach.   No wait that is where I am in my MIND...oops.

----------


## Batch

I could live on beer and boiled peanuts just fine. On an island in the Pacific or anywhere else! LOL

----------


## Rick

So does that put you up near Hoknede Mountain or more west toward Groundhog? You're a far piece out.

----------


## ChudaJohn

> So does that put you up near Hoknede Mountain or more west toward Groundhog? You're a far piece out.


It is kind of behind me. If you are familiar with Roadhouse MTN. it is across the lake from me.

----------


## Ken

> It is kind of behind me. If you are familiar with Roadhouse MTN. it is across the lake from me.


How far to the closest Dunkin Donuts?   :Innocent:

----------


## ChudaJohn

> So does that put you up near Hoknede Mountain or more west toward Groundhog? You're a far piece out.


It is kind of behind me. If you are familiar with Roadhouse MTN. it is across the lake from me. Hoknede is up by Port Alsworth up by Lake Clark Pass.

----------


## ChudaJohn

> How far to the closest Dunkin Donuts?


Way to far. I remember they had a Dunkin Donuts in Anchorage but, it didn't stay long. I actually liked them.

----------


## ChudaJohn

> So does that put you up near Hoknede Mountain or more west toward Groundhog? You're a far piece out.


It is right behind me about 6 miles.

----------


## Ken

> Way to far. I remember they had a Dunkin Donuts in Anchorage but, it didn't stay long. I actually liked them.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## ChudaJohn

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now that's enjoying Dunkin Donuts.

----------


## Rick

Okay. You're south of Lake lliamna(?). For some reason I had you north of Six Mile. Cool. Thanks.

----------


## ChudaJohn

> Okay. You're south of Lake lliamna(?). For some reason I had you north of Six Mile. Cool. Thanks.


I am right on Sixmile Lake, that puts me NW of Lake lliamna.

----------


## Sourdough

> I am right on Sixmile Lake, that puts me NW of Lake lliamna.



Do you know the history of Nondalton.....? I could be wrong, but my understanding is that it came into being after the village of Kijik was desimated by the 1918 flu pandemic, and 117 of the 119 inhabitants died.

----------

